# Worming first time.



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

So I am giving my girls their first worm treatment. Using a bottle of pink/red liquid active ingredient levamisole. Bottle brand name is just poultry wormer. Anyway had to mix like 48 mls with 600mls water to suit the weight of 10 chooks like 18kg. The water remains very pink. All the girls tried it, shook their heads, made a weird face and moved on not impressed. Left it for ages and they don't like it. I have now poured it on their feed as they love wet feed and they are all getting into it!!! Is this ok as long as they all get about equal amount? Wot else can u do if they won't touch it in the water? Guess it's like kids and medicine hey? ; )


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be nasty tasting stuff. You can try adding unsweetened Kool Aid to the water to mask the flavor or a little corn syrup to take some of the bitterness out of it. 

Mixing it in the feed is fine. There is one that you dose individually I used in the past. I'd mix the dose in a little food and make a ball to give to them.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

If they wont drink it in the water, an alternative is to buy another wormer that is palatable in water. Also remember to starve them of water for 1-2 hours before giving them the wormer. This would force them to drink it.


----------

